# Can the Vip622 be upgraded to a larger capacity HDD?



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

Large drives have dropped dramatically in price lately. I just saw a 500GB HDD for $130 delivered.

Back in my Tivo days I had upgraded mine to a larger drive. With my order for a 622 just around the corner, the thought of almost doubling my recording capacity is quite exciting; however, I have not be able to find any information on this subject. 

Does anybody here know? If this is a taboo subject, i.e. in violation of forum rules, I apologize in advance!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

NO. The 622 uses proprieatry software and I am unaware of anyone who has made a HDD upgrade work. E* will be releasing a 622-1 with a larger HDD soon but I have not seen a firm release date. In addition we have been promised external storage through the USB port but I will believe that when it comes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The last we heard from those who tried was that they were able to put a larger hard drive in the 622 but the machine still followed the same partitions as the original drive ... so their answer would be yes and no. Yes, a compatable larger drive can be used but no it won't give you more recording space for your "My Recordings".

E* is expected to release a 622 with a larger hard drive later in the year, so that behavior may change. One comment at CES in January where the new hard drive was mentioned was "more room for VOD" ... which makes it sound like the new receiver may not have any more "My Recordings" space. Nothing can be said for sure until the new version is released, and no date has been given.

The external hard drive has been successfully demonstrated and is coming, but not "coming soon".

BTW: Forum rules prohibit discussion of transferring content directly from the hard drive but, for historical reasons, talk of replacing drives is not banned. Although we just don't get into those conversations. It also should be noted that most 622s are leased to customers and are not owned ... One should not tamper with a machine they don't own.


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> E* is expected to release a 622 with a larger hard drive later in the year, so that behavior may change. One comment at CES in January where the new hard drive was mentioned was "more room for VOD" ... which makes it sound like the new receiver may not have any more "My Recordings" space. Nothing can be said for sure until the new version is released, and no date has been given.
> 
> The external hard drive has been successfully demonstrated and is coming, but not "coming soon".


Thanks to the both of you for your responses!

I had read up on the external hdd issues and just thought it might be easier to **carefully** repalce the internal hdd with a larger capacity one of my own. Sounds like that won't be an option either.

My first HDTV is arriving tomorrow, and looking at all the offerings Dish has to offer in the HD realm, I can see a 622 quickly filling up.

The new 622 with larger hdd sounds a lot like the 625 we have at my house, with a lot of the space being raped for their hardly used (in our house NEVER used) VOD feature.

I wonder when I call Dish to order our 622, what time frame they will give me for the USB feature to be activated?

Probably something along the lines of "real soon".....


----------

